# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Pojasevi u autobusima za izlet s vrtićem

## Imga

Digla sam danas frku u vrtiću i Uredu za obrazovanje, kulturu i šport, a na kraju me svi uvjeravaju da nisam u pravu.  Još mi je ravnateljica zamjerila što nisam prvo došla k njoj. :/    :Sad:   Treba mi savjet da li da dalje zapinjem ili sam bezveze napravila kuršlus.

Djeca starijih skupina (moje dijete nije u tim skupinama) išla su na kratki izlet na drugi dio grada. Izvana se čini da autobus nema pojas u tri točke. I zbilja ga nema. Ima onaj _lap belt_ koji ide samo preko struka. Pravilnik navodi da sigurnosni pojas mora biti ugrađen na svim sjedalima u skladu s ECE-R 16. Kopala sam po  ECE-R 16  i ECE-R 44 i preopširni su mi te ne mogu nikako skužiti da li je *pojas preko struka kod prijevoza djece u busevima u skladu s tim*ili nije. Ravnateljica tvrdi da takvi pojasevi zadovoljavaju pravilnik.

Još me nešto zanima i zbog toga je ravnateljica sad   :Evil or Very Mad:   na mene. Ona tvrdi da je gradski ured obavezan natječajem izabrati autoprijevoznika *samo kod prijevoza djece iz jednog vrtićkog objekta u drugi*, a da ravnatelji sami imaju pravo izabrati koga god hoće za prijevoz pri ovakvim izletima unutar grada. 

Moram napomenuti - užasno me to sad muči i žao mi je - da sam ishitreno krenula nazivati. Prvo sam dobila na telefon gradski ured (pokušala sam i ravnateljicu ali je ona bila na sastanku) jer sam mislila da je to njihova nadležnost. 

Zna li netko tko u stvari bira buseve i kakvi pojasevi moraju biti?

----------


## rinama

Nemoj se sad živcirati, tvoje je pravo da pitaš i informiraš se, a na njima je da ti obrazlože. Da nas ima više takvih kao što si ti i da pitamo i tražimo valjani odgovor, neke stvari bi se pokrenule iz mrtve točke.
Imaš potpuno pravo kaj te zanima dal su postupili po pravilniku i netrebaš se radi toga osjećati kriva.
Ja sam svojevremeno napravila "paradu"(tak su ju nazvali  :Rolling Eyes:  ) kad sam prijavila da je vozać školskog autobusa prevozio djecu u svome osobnom autu, jer mu se kao, citiram: "nije isplatilo paliti autobus za samo troje djece". Moje dijete tada nije bilo u školi, a od susjede sam saznala kako su ostali taj dan došli doma iz škole, a puknula sam od muke kad sam si samo zamislila kako bi i moje dijete taj dan došlo nećijim osobnim autom kojeg vozi netko koga ja ne poznam, da ih četvero sigurno nebi mogao pravilno vezati u autu i kaj auto nigdje nema oznaku da prevozi školsku djecu.
Ja više ne šutim na ništa i ne želim šutiti i zbog toga se ne osjećam nimalo kriva ili neznam ni ja kakva.

----------


## VIPmama

Ovo i mene zanima, zbog odlaska u kazalište, radi se o vrtićkoj grupi, mlađoj, valjda (nemaju još 4 godine).
Znači, moraju biti pojasevi u busevima?

----------


## larmama

Ja sam se u pra navrata raspitivala, pa i ovdje na forumu.
Moj zakljucak je da neki busevi imaju pojaseve i to dvotočkovne ( ja ga prije par mjeseci isprobala na putu do Zadra).
No mišljenja su podjeljenja koliko su ti pojasevi sigurni tj. da li je opasnije se vezati s njima   :Unsure:

----------


## Imga

Ma svi busevi koji organizirano prevoze djecu *moraju* imati pojaseve. Stupilo na snagu 1.1. ove godine.
Mene zanima kakvi moraju biti, jer u pravilniku samo stoji "u skladu s ECE-R 16" što mi baš i ne pomaže previše.
Znam da za malu djecu pojas u dvije točke nije siguran jer lako iskliznu pri jačem udaru i veće su mogućnosti nagnječenja unutrašnjih organa.

Sad, jasno mi je da je bolji bilo kakav pojas od nikakvog, ali svejedno...  :/ 

*VIPmama*, škicni ti taj bus - ziher je ziher. 
Ako ćeš dizati frku slobodno se javi, raspolažem podacima kome i kako   :Grin: 

rinama   :Love:

----------


## Ancica

Evo Pravilnika o prijevozu djece u autobusima: http://www.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeno/2006/0186.htm

Autobusi koji se koriste za *svakodnevni* prijevoz djece trebaju imat pojaseve u skladu s R16. 

R16 je UNECE regulacija koja postavlja standarde u svezi sigurnosnih pojaseva, djecjih sustava vezanja i isofixa.

U Pravilniku nije specificirano da pojasevi moraju biti na tri tocke. Stoga mogu biti i samo na dvije, dok god zadovoljavaju tehnicke uvjete UNECE Regulacije 16.

S tim da je bitno na pomenuti da po Pravilniku, samo autobusi za prijevoz do 22 putnika (ne racunajuci vozaca) koji prevoze djecu moraju imati ugradene pojaseve. Autobusi za prijevoz vise od 22 putnika moraju imat ugradene pojaseve samo kad se koriste za *svakodnevni* , ne _organizirani_, prijevoz djece.

Bar tako kaze Pravilnik. Jel to bilo to sto je pisac htio reci kad je pisao Pravilnik, neznam. Al tako se cita.

Jedino neznam i tko je lektorirao taj dokument jer ima hrpu tipkovnih pogresaka, od kojih neke bune smisao napisanog (ili ga oduzimaju).

----------


## VIPmama

izgleda da nema pojaseva u ovom našem busu  :/

----------


## Arwen

na našem otoku niti jedan autobus nema pojaseve osim prva 4sjedala
a kažu odgajateljice da ih tamo ne stavljaju sjesti
i uvijek se bunim i isprintala sam ovo iz NN i odnjela ravnateljici ali
odgovor mi je takvih autobusa naši jednostavno nemaju
a i kad prevoze djecu redovnom linijom ne naplačuju im pa se kao
nemamo zašto buniti   :Mad:

----------


## Imga

> izgleda da nema pojaseva u ovom našem busu  :/


eto
prema ovom što Ančica piše, Pravilnik ih niti ne obavezuje da imaju pojaseve   
Baš dobro da su ga sastavili tako da se ne odnosi na organizirane jednodnevne izlete.   :Mad:  

možeš nazvati Gradski ured pa pitati što oni misle...

----------


## mama courage

ančice, sve si to ti lijepo objasnila, al meni - kao pravnici   :Laughing:  - ništa nije jasno. 

znam da će prije ili kasnije doći do toga da zxuja ide na izlet ili u kazalište s vrtićem. na što tada mogu tj trebam obratiti pažnju. koja su prava mog djeteta ? znam da se ne radi o "svakodnevnom" prijevozu (tu kvaku sam do sada skuzila), al zar ne važi od početka godine bolji pravilnik ?!  :? 
aha, vidim da za sada SVI moraju imati pojas... samo je pitanje kakav je to pojas... ako sam dobro razumijela imge.

samo da znam, imam li pravnog temelja se boriti ili ću je sama voziti do cilja.

----------


## Imga

> ančice, sve si to ti lijepo objasnila, al meni - kao pravnici   - ništa nije jasno. 
> 
> znam da će prije ili kasnije doći do toga da zxuja ide na izlet ili u kazalište s vrtićem. na što tada mogu tj trebam obratiti pažnju. koja su prava mog djeteta ? znam da se ne radi o "svakodnevnom" prijevozu (tu kvaku sam do sada skuzila), al zar ne važi od početka godine bolji pravilnik ?!  :? 
> aha, vidim da za sada SVI moraju imati pojas... samo je pitanje kakav je to pojas... ako sam dobro razumijela imge.
> 
> samo da znam, imam li pravnog temelja se boriti ili ću je sama voziti do cilja.


Prema tom novom pravilniku koji je na snazi od početka godine ispada da su samo busevi koji obavljaju svakodnevni prijevoz obavezni imati pojaseve, ostali po željama...
Niti ja ne kužim najbolje, mislila sam pitati pravnu službu u Min. mora i ostalog koji su taj Pravilnik i donijeli.

----------


## rinama

Naši klinci se u školu voze novim Zet-ovim autobusima koji su sa lijeve i desne strane plave boje, a prednja i zadnja strana su žute boje.
Busevi imaju tapecirana sjedala i pojaseve koji se zakapćaju samo u dvije točke, tj.samo preko zdjelice, kao npr. na srednjem sjedalu u autu.
Djeca se voze odvezana jer od njih nitko ne traži da se vežu. Nismo imali nikakav sastanak u školi na tu temu, tj.da bi morali djecu uputiti da se moraju vezati, niti nam je itko išta objašnjavao kako je sad jedinstvena prilika da kad je već donesen zakon da se djecu prevozi u "sigurnijim" autobusima, da se klince uputi kako se moraju obavezno vezati.
Ono što mene mući je to, koliko je takva vrsta vezanja pojasom samo preko zdjelice, sigurna? Nekako mi se čini da je to stavljeno samo reda radi, da se postigne kao taj uvjet, a koji se traži od prijevoznika.
Zašto se sve uvijek napravi polovićno? Zašto se zatvaraju oći kod tako važnih stvari, a kad je u pitanju sigurnost djece? Ako postoje ljudi koji su strućnjaci na tome polju, kako se može dogoditi da se napravi nešto što nije u potpunosti učinkovito?
Ili se možda varam? Možda se stvarno nemogu staviti pojasevi sa vezanjem u tri točke, pošto vjerovatno nebi odgovarali po visini svoj djeci.
 :/ Ovak, stvarno neznam kaj je veće zlo, da se voze odvezani ili da se vežu ovakvim pojasom?!

----------


## mama courage

evo došao je i taj mjesec. zxuja treba ići na izlet, jako edukativan i zato bih je jako rado pustila. sad mi treba materijala (vidim ovaj pravilnik) što i kako mogu ? postoji li pravni temelj da zatražim bus sa (bilokakvim) pojasevima?

----------


## brane

moji idu sutra na izlet
autobus nema pojaseve
ja radim, mm radi, babe-dide rade....djeca u vrtić moraju
mogu se na glavu okrenuti ali i m ne mogu zabraniti da idu na izlet..
mislim----MISLIM----da niti jedan autobus u Splitu nema pojaseve :/

----------


## Arwen

> moji idu sutra na izlet
> autobus nema pojaseve
> ja radim, mm radi, babe-dide rade....djeca u vrtić moraju
> mogu se na glavu okrenuti ali i m ne mogu zabraniti da idu na izlet..
> mislim----MISLIM----da niti jedan autobus u Splitu nema pojaseve :/


ja sam jedina od njegove generacije koja svoje dijete vozi vezano i u AS
ali ipak ga pustim na izlet   :Sad:  
nosila sam i pravilnik odnosno taj novi zakon isprintan u vrtić ali buseva s pojasevima jednostavno na otoku nema
Brane,znam kako ti je   :Kiss:

----------


## mama courage

pa ako je točno.... takvih autobusa ima samo 6 komada u cijeloj hrvatskoj!!! danas sam razgovarala s nadležnom osobom iz vrtića. žena je i sama zvala i pozivala se na taj pravilnik.. kad nema, jednostavno nema   :Sad:  čitala sam taj pravilnik i neke još upute o opremljenosti tih autobusa. i bemti život, najbitnije da ima kantica i krpica u busu, a ima li pojaseva... who cares. no, bitno je da će biti za stadione i ostale gluposti.

i najvjerovatnije ću je pustiti da ide, i neću biti tu da je vozim. i užasno mi je što me se stavlja u takvu situaciju, a nemam srca joj braniti takav divan izlet.

----------


## Imga

- update - 6 mjeseci kasnije...
danas je Lukavac otišao na svoj prvi poludnevni izlet s vrtićem
modern bus, visoka sjedala, pojasevi  :D 

prvo što su tete rekle kad su ih smjestile bilo je: "A sada ćemo se vezati"    :Heart:  :D 

mam mi je lakše

----------


## Arwen

jučer sam uspjela vidjeti samo kraj na RTL-u 
neznam je li to bio dnevnik ali uglavnom su rekli kao da je nemoguća
provedba novog zakona i da se nemogu svi opremiti pojasevima i
da će trebat postojat -pratitelj- u busevima koji prevoze djecu  :? 
je li netko možda gledao sve?

----------


## Imga

nisam jučer gledala, ali tu ti je link
Dnevnik

sada sam vidjela na HTV-ovom dnevniku u podne
na zahtjev pravobraniteljice uključuju se izmjene pravilnika da (svi?)autobusi kojima se vrši prijevoz djece moraju imati naslon za glavu, naslon za ruke i pojaseve; dopune čekaju blagoslov neke komisije (nisam zapamtila)

pa se autoprijevoznici bune zbog prečestih promjena pravilnika jer ne mogu zadovoljiti uvjete
govore da će onda biti prisiljeni prestati prevoziti djecu
a vozni park im je u prosjeku star 15 godina     :Mad:

----------


## zvjerka

ZET ima autobuse koji se koriste isključivo za prijevoz djece. Obojani su po pravilniku i imaju pojaseve (u dvije točke).
Presečki Grup iz Krapine također ima autobuse koji imaju pojaseve (iz naše škole oni prevoze djecu), a stjecajem okolnosti slučajno sam se vozila na njihovoj redovitoj liniji i bus je imao pojaseve. 
Jednostavno ravnateljica ili onaj ko organizira izlete treba zatražiti takav autobus pa se dobije. Ak nema, uzme se drugi prijevoznik.

----------


## Ancica

Pitanje za roditelje ciji vrticarci koji jos nisu u boosteru idu na izlet s busom koji je opskrbljen pojasevima u dvije tocke: jel instalirate njihove autosjedalice u bus?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> - update - 6 mjeseci kasnije...
> danas je Lukavac otišao na svoj prvi poludnevni izlet s vrtićem
> modern bus, visoka sjedala, pojasevi  :D 
> 
> prvo što su tete rekle kad su ih smjestile bilo je: "A sada ćemo se vezati"    :D 
> 
> mam mi je lakše


danas je V išla na izlet
tata ju je doveo ranije u vrtić, nije mogao čekati autobus, tako da nije vidio autobus, a kad sam ja došla po nju već su bili došli, mada sam ja došla pol sata prije nego je bio predviđen povratak
tako da ni ja nisam vidjela autobus, ali V je rekla da nije bilo pojaseva  :Mad:  
i što sad?
kom se žaliti?
imam li se uopće pravo žaliti?

----------


## Imga

> Pitanje za roditelje ciji vrticarci koji jos nisu u boosteru idu na izlet s busom koji je opskrbljen pojasevima u dvije tocke: jel instalirate njihove autosjedalice u bus?


kod nas vrtićarci u pravilu tek s pet i šest godina odlaze na izlete autobusom

a70v, probaj razgovarati s ravnateljicom
u zgb postoje autoprijevoznici s odgovarajućim busevima, ja na svoje oči danas vidjela
samo ne znam koliko ih ima :/ 
ako to ne upali, pp-am ti kome se možeš obratiti u GU za obrazovanje, kulturu i sport

----------


## Arwen

a da ih zaustavi policija
tko plaća kaznu,vrtić,roditelji???????

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

znači zakon je usvojen i primjenjuje se?
nema ono rok od milijun godina za prilagodbu kao s brojem djece u skupini?

----------


## Imga

> znači zakon je usvojen i primjenjuje se?
> nema ono rok od milijun godina za prilagodbu kao s brojem djece u skupini?


pravilnik se primjenjuje od 1. siječnja, ali se u njemu navodi samo svakodnevni prijevoz djece
izvanredni prijevoz je jedna lijepa rupa u zakonu na koju se mogu provuć bez pojaseva

a ovo jučer i danas je fajer autoprijevoznika koji voze školsku djecu jer sad moraju ugrađivati pojaseve, a za to im, vele, treba godinu dana
http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/n...e-na-noge.html

ugl, vrtićarce ko šiša   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

to znači da se zapravo nemam zašto buniti?
a još je na roditeljskom pedagogica govorila da moraju imate pojaseve, i kao zbog tog će poskupiti cijene izleta, ali kao ovaj na koji su danas išli je još stara cijena

----------


## Imga

a slušaj, ni ja se nisam imala pravo buniti pa sam svejedno digla fajer   :Laughing:  
i, vidi čuda, bolji autobus od ove jeseni
inače prijevoz nam je bio 25 kunića
koliko su vama naplatili?

ako te stvarno muči, možeš sutra nazvati Gradski ured za obr. k i s, traži pomoćnicu pročelnika za predškolski odgoj i pitaj
svi autoprijevoznici koje vrtići "unajmljuju" moraju biti odobreni od njih tj. moraju imati sklopljen ugovor s Gradom 

kad sam ja u proljeće paničarila gospođa se stvarno iskreno zabrinula kako to da nemaju pojaseve

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

može pp koga zvati?
mogu se pozvati na onaj pravilnik s vrha teme?
je on važeći?

OT grozan ti je avatar, uplašila sam se kad sam ga vidjela :shock:

----------


## Imga

nitko nikad ne voli moje avatare   :Sad:   :Sad:  
šmrc

imaš pp

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> nitko nikad ne voli moje avatare    
> šmrc


zadnja 2 su ti bila super
klinac i ono nešto šareno  :Embarassed:  
od ovog imam osjećaj tjeskobe
vrati dijete

----------


## cvijeta73

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nitko nikad ne voli moje avatare    
> šmrc
> 
> 
> zadnja 2 su ti bila super
> klinac i ono nešto šareno  
> ...


živa istina.

----------


## Imga

ot
što vam je tjeskobno, pa starenje je barem prirodan proces   :Laughing:  
idem si dumat na topic o avatarima

----------


## niki.jz

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pitanje za roditelje ciji vrticarci koji jos nisu u boosteru idu na izlet s busom koji je opskrbljen pojasevima u dvije tocke: jel instalirate njihove autosjedalice u bus?
> 
> 
> kod nas vrtićarci u pravilu tek s pet i šest godina odlaze na izlete autobusom
> 
> a70v, probaj razgovarati s ravnateljicom
> ...


pozdrav svima, ja sam još jedna mama čije se dijete sprema na vrtićki izlet. razmišljali smo i o opciji da ga na izlet sami odvezemo i vratimo doma autom (ali ima i ta opcija svojih minusa). molila bih pp s podacima o osobi koju je moguće kontaktirati u GU za obrazovanje, kulturu i sport od koje bi se moglo dobiti više informacija o uvjetima prijevoza djece autobusom. hvala

----------


## dina

Ja sam prije tri dana odustala od slanja K.na izlet jer je trebao biti jednonevni izlet u Kumrovec i naravno bez pojaseva!!! Pa kako je to uopce moguce, od svuda slusas o autosjedalicama, djeci u prometu, sigurnosti i onda potrpaju djecu u autobus i vozi!!!!! Na kraju sam taj dan trebala kikica ostaviti doma da ne dodje u vrtic a svi njegove dobi otisli na izlet!!! Kome da se obratim, da idem prvo ravnateljici?

----------


## Imga

Dina, ja bi rekla da je ravnateljica prvi izbor, a potom gradski ured
ako si u Zagrebu, mogu se naći busevi s pojasevima i oni su jedan od mogućih izbora
zašto vaš bus nije imao pojaseve - tko zna?
možda ravnateljica nije na to mislila, možda nije ni znala da postoje, možda su svi taj dan bili zauzeti...

a70v i niki.jz - što su vama rekli?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> a70v i niki.jz - što su vama rekli?


ja ću zvati sutra, najprije sam htjela provjeriti s tetama je li bilo pojaseva ili ne, a tek u petak sam ja išla po V u vrtić, MM je bilo neugodno pitati

pojaseva nije bilo, ja ću samo nazvati na broj koji si mi dala   :Kiss:   samo da pitam da li se to mora, ili je preporuka
a ravnateljici neću ići, nego samo da znam zaubuduće, pa ako se mora, da postavim to pitanje prije odlaska, ionako je sad prekasno za ovaj protekli izlet
ako se nitko ne buni neću ni ja, fakat ispadam neka koja se stalno za nešto buni i drvi

----------


## Imga

ne buniš se bezveze
niti ne drviš bezveze   :Wink:  

ako tvoj pristojan upit (a ne panično-histerična mobilizacija svih nadležnih službi ko moja   :Embarassed:  ) prisjeti ravnateljicu slijedeći put kad će birati autobus za izlet kojeg da izabere - puno si napravila

naša ravnateljica mene valjda još nije zaboravila   :Laughing:

----------


## niki.jz

> Dina, ja bi rekla da je ravnateljica prvi izbor, a potom gradski ured
> ako si u Zagrebu, mogu se naći busevi s pojasevima i oni su jedan od mogućih izbora
> zašto vaš bus nije imao pojaseve - tko zna?
> možda ravnateljica nije na to mislila, možda nije ni znala da postoje, možda su svi taj dan bili zauzeti...
> 
> a70v i niki.jz - što su vama rekli?


i meni je ravnateljica bila prvi izbor pa gradski ured nisam zvala prije razgovora s njom. imala sam razgovor u vrtiću prošli tjedan i obećano mi je da će se malo raspitati. danas sam nazvala vrtić da provjerim jesu li što saznali. malo sam ostala razočarana kada mi je rečeno da su razgovarali s prometnom policijom koja ih je uputila na Pravilnik o uvjetima koje moraju ispunjavati autobusi kojima se organizirano prevoze djeca (NN 100/2008) u kojem stoji da sigurnosni pojas mora biti ugrađen na sjedalima ispred kojih nema naslona sjedala. poprilično jasno mi je dano do znanja (moj dojam) da sam dosadna mama koja diže frku oko ničega, ali eto da će svejedno pokušati nabaviti taj autobus koji tražim. i da "znate gospođo, vaše dijete ne mora ići na taj izlet" mi je ponovljeno jedno pet puta. i što sad? kopati dalje ili odustati i poslati dijete autobusom na izlet bez obzira imao li pojaseve ili ne?

Druga stvar, malo OT, ali naš jednodnevni izlet košta 130kn. Meni se to čini poprilično skupo, a da se ne dobiju barem autobusi s pojasevima.

----------


## Imga

ma mislim...   :Evil or Very Mad:  

o kojem to ona pravilniku govori?

o ovom: http://www.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeno/2006/0186.htm ?
isprintaj joj pa nek si pročita. kakvi nasloni, božepomozi

pojasevi samo ako nema naslona ispred njih!? a ako ima onda je ok da netko ndB razbije nos i zube u naslon kod naglog kočenja!

keletić ti ima dobre buseve, njihov bus je nama bio
i, netko je gore napisao, presečki i zet

eto, napisala sam i to da se gospođe ravnateljice ne moraju raspitivati
baš sam ljuta

nazovi GU

----------


## niki.jz

Pravilnik o uvjetima koje moraju ispunjavati autobusi kojima se organizirano prevoze djeca (NN 100/2008). Zašto uopće razlika između svakodnevnog i organiziranog prijevoza djece (djeca su djeca, a prijevoz je prijevoz i rizik postoji čak i kod ovakvih povremenih izleta ili)?
A da nebulozu o naslonu sjedala kao nečemu što će poslužiti kao "zaštita" u slučaju npr. samo naglog kočenja niti ne spominjem.

----------


## Imga

:Idea:  
http://www.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeno/2008/3037.htm

to je valjda onda taj na koji je pravobraniteljica uputila primjedbe i koji je sad u procesu promjene / izglasavanja dopuna pravillnika u vezi naslona za glavu, za ruke i pojaseva na svim sjedalima

----------


## Anci

Pa da, baš sad gledam. Pa kud su to ako stavili   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Anci

ako=tako

----------


## mama courage

niki. ja sam bila spremna sjesti u auto i odvesti dijete tamo gdje treba biti. 

ili bi im tutnula pod nos kako su prosle godine one dvije curice poginule  (il kako je ono bilo ?!)

najveći problem je što takvih autobusa u hr ima 6.

----------


## Anci

MC, moja na kraju sa svojom grupom nije ni išla na izlet
nije bilo MM-a, a zna se da on drži auto i laptop   :Grin:  

meni je bilo neprihvatljivo da ide tako
što mogu
baba roga ili ne, tako sam (smo) odlučili

----------


## niki.jz

cure baš vam hvala na ova dva zadnja posta. moja je prva ideja bila da ga sami vozimo, ali malo me mučilo to izoliranje od grupe. sad ste mi pomogle da odlučim da je sigurnost na prvom mjestu.

----------


## mama courage

anci

trebalo je malo da se naljutim na zxuju jer sam bila uvjerena da mi laže da su se vozali u busu s pojasevima. a dijete me uvjerava da je tako, a ja ne vjerujem. skoro se rasplakala, i onda sam povjerovala i ispričala joj se. kasnije mi je i teta priznala da eto slučajnosti taj prvi bus bijaše s pojasevima. čuda se događaju. 

ma u biti mislim da oni sad ekstra paze na zxuju u busu (drugi put nije bilo pojaseva), jer je ona dijete one "ludače" koja nas davi sa pojasevima.  :Laughing:  što je meni u biti okej. nek se svaki roditelj pobrine za svoje dijete.  :Raspa: 

znam samo sto su mi rekle tete - dragi roditelji, ako smatrate da ste u pravu, onda se borite za to svoje pravo. budite aktivne.   :Smile:  tete se u vrtiću ne mogu boriti protiv toga.


*niki*, ma svakako da ćeš ispasti freak. jadno dijete koje će imati traume kad ga majka dovozi i odvozi, al si mislim jos je ona mala da to skuzi, da se radi o mladom adolescentu pa da ga mama vozika okolo... koji blam  :/ ... ne znam nasle bi onda netko drugo riješenje.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

moja ide s vrtićem na klizanje
jučer je autobus u polasku imao pojaseve, a onaj s kojim su se vraćali nije
danas sam je htjela škicnuti u autobus, ali mi je medicinska rekla da ima, i taman su se vrata zatvorila, pa nisam uspjela vidjeti, ali su krenuli sigurno prije nego su ih zavezali   :Mad:  , ako je i imao pojaseve

----------


## Inesz

> Ovo i mene zanima, zbog odlaska u kazalište, radi se o vrtićkoj grupi, mlađoj, valjda (nemaju još 4 godine).
> Znači, moraju biti pojasevi u busevima?


Jučer djeca u dobi od 5 do 7 godina organizirano iz dječjeg vrtića prevozen u kazalište u autobusu u kojem se nisu mogli nikako vezati radi neispravnosti pojaseva.

----------


## mašnica

I kod nas postoji takav probelm (škola, vrtić)...redovito su ili neispravni ili ih nema

----------

